# Cat Food Mixes



## reggiethehedgie_ (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey everyone!

In a couple of weeks I will be a new mama to a little hedgie! And of course since the day I decided this I've been doing my homework-- a majority of the useful information came from this forum so thank you to those who have been posting!  I opted for fleece lining for her bedding, a bucket wheel, CHE equipment and a nice big cage for her to play in along with toys, a hiding hut, and all that jazz. 

The only question left that I have for you hedgie veterans is... what the heck do I do for food?! I've read all of the posts here and collected that most hedgehog foods are inadequate and not very nutritious, and so I've decided to go with the cat food alternative that most of you recommend. I was thinking of doing a mix so that it doesn't get boring for my new little girl, and that all of the nutritional requirements are properly met. 

I read that massive dry cat food list comparing fiber/protein/fat content in cat foods -the highlighted green ones are the good choices- and I understand how high and low the percentages should be. Correct me if I'm wrong but protein content should be somewhere between 20-32%, fat 5-15%, and fiber no more than 15%.

Anyway, here are the top four that I've chosen.. I guess what my question for you is: Is this a good mix with evenly distributed ingredients/nutrients/etc.? As a new hedgehog owner I think I may be going a little overboard and may be overthinking this but bear with me :roll: 

1. Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul (adult light formula)
2. Blue Buffalo Spa Select Light Formula
3. Royal Canin Indoor 27 Formula
4. Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck Formula

Now 4 foods is a lot to be mixing-- so I will choose between 1. and 2. depending on if the store has it or not. (I will try hard to find CSftCLS since I've heard only good things about it on this forum)

So what do you guys think? Do you absolutely despise one of the choices or have any additional suggestions? 

And a side note: as far as introducing my new girl to a cat food mix, I know that you shouldn't give it all at once but to mix ratios of the old food/new food until it is entirely consisting of new food. But here's the kicker: the current owner ONLY feeds her those dead freeze-dried mealworms :-? Isn't that so bad for her? Aren't they only supposed to be treats? 

So this is a special case and I'm wondering a) which foods are best to mix with so that they provide various different ingredients and complementary nutrition ratios, and b) how to go about introducing her to a dry cat food mix when she has just eaten treats before this. I'm sorry this is such a long post but I just want to make sure my new hedgehog has a wonderful new home! Thanks in advance for all of your help -- and for making it to the end of this post :lol:


----------



## reggiethehedgie_ (Jun 13, 2014)

and in case no one has seen that long cat food list here it is:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/CatFoodChart6.html


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wait, she gets absolutely nothing but freeze-dried mealworms for food with her old owner? :shock: That's awful, and unfortunately, a straight switch would probably be best. She may even initiate it anyway, especially if she likes the food you start with.

As far as the foods you have listed...Personally I'm not a fan of Royal Canin at all. The ingredients aren't great, and they've been getting worse lately. If you were only going with three of the foods, I'd go with the other three and drop RC. However, it's completely up to you! If you're curious about which ingredients are really not that great, I can go through & list them.

The other foods are all great choices. One thing to consider with Blue Buffalo is that there's currently some big fuss going on about whether they're being honest about the ingredients they use. Purina's accusing them of lying & using lower quality ingredients than what's listed on the bags. Some people are switching their hedgehogs away from BB because of that, but many others are just staying put & seeing what happens or what comes out. 

Also, if you can't find Chicken Soup in a store near you, but still really want it, there are a few websites to order foods from, if you're interested. There's a list of websites included at the bottom of the Recommended Foods sticky.


----------



## reggiethehedgie_ (Jun 13, 2014)

I knew it seemed odd that she was only getting mealworms! Especially because it wasn't in a bag and just in a little plastic bottle-- which makes me more excited to "rescue" her from her current owner and piggy diet  but I will do away with the RC.. looking at the ingredients again I remember some negativity towards corn and corn gluten meal. 

And as far as the Chicken Soup goes thanks for that reference, I will be sure to order it online if I cannot get it anywhere else. Also a very interesting point about Blue Buffalo but I think I'll stick with it for now. Thank you so much for your input, you've been a great help!


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

I would stay away from blue buffalo if I was you. Blue buffalo was making dogs sick I think it was not too long ago. I dont know a lot about royal canin but i wouldn't feed it to them due to the types of grains used. I used to be feeding my hedgies chicken soup for the cat lovers soul lite then I put them on Merrick healthy senior, and I tried to mix them and they wouldn't eat the chicken soup for the cat lovers soul lite lol.
this is a list that tells you which ingredients to avoid. 
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/?page=badingredients
this site reviews dog foods. Check the comments under the food review for helpful information

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## reggiethehedgie_ (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow that first link is super helpful thank you! You're the second person to tell me that there have been potential problems with Blue Buffalo so I think I am going to avoid using it just to be on the safe side. 

So it's definitely Chicken Soup Lite, then I'm going with Natural Balance (green pea and duck), and possibly Innova? Their reduced fat formula has 32% protein, 9% fat, 4.5% fiber, PLUS it has turkey in it where the others have chicken so my little hedgie will have something different to taste


----------



## reggiethehedgie_ (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone anticipate a food strike? Like I said before she only ate mealworms with her previous owner (because she obviously doesn't know much about hedgehogs)... I know hedgehogs are sometimes stubborn when introduced to new food and you have to keep at it and eventually they just change their mind, and accept the new food. 

I just don't know whether or not I should also pick up some wet cat food to maybe mix in there to make the transition easier, or something along those lines. I know it spoils easily so it's not like I'm going to leave it in there overnight. This is only if she refuses the new food so maybe I'm just being too worrisome.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It may not hurt to have some wet cat food on hand, just in case. I would try offering one of the foods as well as some mealworms & see if she starts on the food after finishing the mealworms. If she ignores the cat food the first night, perhaps you could put out some wet cat food the second night & see what she does. If she still ignores both, then I would start syringe feeding her until you can get her eating a decent diet on her own. Then at least you know she's getting enough proper nutrition in the meantime.


----------



## reggiethehedgie_ (Jun 13, 2014)

Well she loved the cat food! I mixed in some mealworms but she didn't even blink twice before scarfing everything down. What a weight off my shoulders. I gave her about a tbsp of the mealworm/cat food mixture until she licked the bowl clean so I gave her another tbsp and there's just a few kibbles left. Yay!  It was just Innova though (the weight management kind)-- the Chicken Soup Lite and Natural Balance green pea and duck have been ordered and should be here in a few days


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's fantastic!  Glad she was so enthusiastic about her new food, that makes things so much easier for you. Sounds like you know about how much to give her each night too - keep giving her two tablespoons each night and if there's ever no kibbles left in the morning, bump it up to 2.5 or 3 to make sure she's getting enough to eat.

Also, given the sudden food introduction (which is necessary in this case, but not usually ideal), be prepared to probably see some green poop from her digestive system trying to get used to the new stuff. It shouldn't last longer than a couple days though!


----------



## reggiethehedgie_ (Jun 13, 2014)

yup some really giant poops for such a little hedgehog! but i'm sure it'll be going down to normal soon. XD other than that she's going great! i'm going to put her wheel in her cage tonight along with setting up the CHE equipment (that just came in today) and see how she likes her new digs  thanks for all of your help!


----------



## mommacude (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh I just bought Blue Buffalo. I wonder if I should return it and get the Natural Balance instead. They didn't have it at PetSmart, but I checked online and see they sell it at Petco which is also close by. I feed my dog BB and she's fine (so far) but I have also heard that some like to remove the little dark bits because they're hard.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Blue buffalo is good. Start with that and then get the Natural Balance or any of the other approved foods later.

It's really a matter of opinion. I used to feed my dogs Blue Buffalo.


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

Side note: kudos to you for feeding your hedgehog a better diet than the last owner. Seriously. Your hedgie is thanking you by eating all the kibble!


----------



## Heleno (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello world!
Well, this is my first post!
i got my little hedgie coming home in about a day or two. this is my first hedgehog, and i am really looking forward to make it happen the best possible way. For the past month i've been reading these threads and i read Kimberly Goertzen book at least twice by now, so... just like reggiethehedgie_, i believe i've gladly done my homework! =)
So:
My breeder recommended *Royal Canin Mother and babycat *(i have the link - i just didn't read the forum rules, hence don't know if i can post it here)
for the first 4 months followed by *Royal Canin Indor Light 40*. for life.
Please: bear in mind that on my local pet store i have basically Royal Canin or other worse products. On the other hand: i have the whole Royal Canin portfolio available.
So - i would like to ask you guys: Would you recommend something else from Royal Canin?
Thanks for your attention!


----------

